# Any puppies poop on the WALL?



## LaLa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Linda and I am a new owner of a little male Havanese, his name is Nicholas. He is 4-1/2 months old now. He has a sister (yorkie) Bailey that is 8 months old. Boy do I have my hands full. My question is he has almost always poop up a wall, even to the point where the poop is literally hanging! He backs up as close as he can get and goes. Any one? 

He is our joy in life. He makes me laugh everyday. I am an old yorkie person. I had brother/sister yorkies for 18 years. They both passed within a month of each other last October. In December I got Bailey but knew I wanted a Havanese too. I found Nicholas very quickly and was able to pick him up in February. They absolutely love each other. 

I so enjoy reading all the posts! Is there any guidance for my guy? Thank you, Linda.


----------



## LaLa (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, the wrong picture uploaded. That is Bailey. Try again.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, okay whew... I was thinking ... hmmmmmm how do we break it to her that this is NOT a havanese... lol ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LaLa said:


> Wow, the wrong picture uploaded. That is Bailey. Try again.


Ha! I was just going to say, "Are you SURE you got a Havanese?!?!?"


----------



## LaLa (Feb 15, 2013)

*This is Nicholas*

I hope. I'm new and this photo thing has me a little confused... What I know for sure is...he is a havanese. :lalala:

Upside down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, upside down but we can still how cute they are!!!
I have NO clue about pooping on the wall, but hope some of our experts can guide you in how to fix this issue!!!
Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new baby!! I bet he and your yorkie are already best buddies!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LaLa said:


> I hope. I'm new and this photo thing has me a little confused... What I know for sure is...he is a havanese. :lalala:
> 
> Upside down.


Yes, NOW he looks like a Havanese, even if he's walking on the ceiling! (pretty talented puppy there!):bounce:

To get back to your original question, I'm sorry, but I can't help. This isn't even a problem I've HEARD of before. Hopefully someone else will chime in!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Where did you get your darling little Nicholas? He is talented, isn't he? 

My one idea is... I've heard of some puppies who have been kept in wire crates who will back up to the side/wall in order to try to keep their den as clean as possible when they have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How cute Bailey is! And upside down - we will all turn our heads happily - to see Bailey and Nicholas ! _Welcome_. I do not know about pooping on a wall.
:welcome:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Sheri, WOW that makes sense! This won't help but my Gordon Setter would always if possible poop up on walls (stone walls out side) or stumps, or rocks, it was ridiculous!!!Very cute both of them!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Where did you get your darling little Nicholas? He is talented, isn't he?
> 
> My one idea is... I've heard of some puppies who have been kept in wire crates who will back up to the side/wall in order to try to keep their den as clean as possible when they have to go to the bathroom.


ya, that was my first thought, if the pup came from a reputable breeder? If so, can you contact them to see what kind of potty training she started the puppies on??


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! I know nothing about pooping up a wall..but what I do know is that your two are just adorable!! Your pictures made me smile for sure!


----------



## LaLa (Feb 15, 2013)

I got him from a breeder in Palm Springs, CA. 

When I asked my vet about the wall pooping he thought it might be a "marking" thing! I was hoping not because it could go on forever. I like the clean idea. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

What a cutie! Could the wall pooping be a privacy thing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

